# Game 26:Sonics(12-14) @ Wolves(13-12)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Let's take advantage of the home court please. This is a must win against a division rival. They are only a game and a half behind us right now. It is killing to see this out of us right now. Murray has been fire off the bench for them as of late, just scoring 29 against Boston. We will have to contain Allen and Lewis, but we need to really contain Murray off the bench.

*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(14-12)

Hate to say we lose, but it seems like this is how things are going against half-way decent teams and above.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

the Sonics don't play defense....they just don't, period. They have been playing better on the road than home lately, so I don't know how they'll do against a team with size & defensive abilities, but I'm not confident that the Sonics can win.....much like you're not confident in Minny right now. 

Fortson is key. Probably more important than Ray. He brings toughness & size that the Sonics need, & he's our best +/- guy. Hopefully he doesn't do somethign stupid and get technicals or in foul trouble. 

Flip is probably my least favorite Sonic, but he can explode on offense. He injured 2 fingers though, so will he play? seems unlikely as of today. probably will know about it tomorrow or Wednesday. 

Luke is also having some issues, after getting hit in the sternum on Friday against Dallas, he's been nauseated & was taken out of the game before the second half today....don't know what his condition will be either....so we're really short on guards.

Reggie has been quite the offensive machine lately....even hit a 15 foot jumper today, something I have never seen Reggie do, ever, I think. I guess we'll see how good he REALLY is offensively against KG....probably will be ugly....lots of blocks for KG.

lately it seems the Sonics MUST score 110 pts or they don't win. So I don't like matching up against Minny's defense.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Minny 13-12
Denver 14-14
Seattle 12-14

Tough race at this point. Denver only a half game behind. Sonics and Denver both won Monday while we lost to PHX.

Hope to see u around here by gametime myELFboy!


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah, this division is pretty crazy, lots of inconsistent play from all teams---no team really wants to grab the division & run away with it. If Kirilenko could EVER stay healthy, Utah could be in the mix as well.

What's even crazier is if the Sonics win the next two games (Minny & Denver) they will be leading the division at .500 . I don't see this happening, esp. on a back to back, playing *at* Denver.....in fact, I'm just hoping they don't get embarrased on national TV, & get blown out.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Lack of offense by Wolves againt Sonic's non-existing defense. It'll be hard to decide what will turn out in the game when both teams are missing one of their potentials.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well we know kg and wally will put up 20 pts but we need a strong night from the other guys..mccants, jaric, hudson, and even hassell...hassell needs to lock down ray and im sure that wally will guard lewis becuz kg usually doesnt guard the swingmen :curse:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I guess Kandi sat last game with something wrong with his elbow... Which I doubt. But I think he is on his way out, hopefully he will be gone by Wednesday. I might be going to this one.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i wish kandi would leave...hes crap hes hopeless if the best pf ever and the best right now cant help him...he cant make a dunk and he cant rebound for crap...hopefully we can get a decent big man in return for him


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> hopefully we can get a decent big man in return for him


Yah, but it is going to be a difficult one. I don't think any other teams wanted a crappy center in Kandi if they're giving one of theirs away.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

mmeeehhh...the news out of Sonics camp is not good. :uhoh: 



Seattle PI said:


> The most intriguing part of tonight's game between the Sonics and Minnesota Timberwolves could be whether the visiting team has anyone capable of bringing the ball up the court on a consistent basis.
> 
> Injuries have felled Sonics point guards this season, and two of them suffered injuries during Monday's 118-111 victory over Boston at KeyArena.
> 
> ...


so no Luke. Possibly no Flip. & Cleaves is our starting PG. Holy **** we are short on guards. This is where the surplus of PF's kills this team. We have no backup guard off the bench, unless Ray plays a lot of PG & Damien Wilkins somehow finds some offense & can shoot the ball with confidence.....yeah, my confidence in the chances of winning this game took a bigger dip....I have doubts that the Sonics will even be COMPETITIVE, let alone win this game :sigh: .


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

myELFboy said:


> mmeeehhh...the news out of Sonics camp is not good. :uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> so no Luke. Possibly no Flip. & Cleaves is our starting PG. Holy **** we are short on guards. This is where the surplus of PF's kills this team. We have no backup guard off the bench, unless Ray plays a lot of PG & Damien Wilkins somehow finds some offense & can shoot the ball with confidence.....yeah, my confidence in the chances of winning this game took a bigger dip....I have doubts that the Sonics will even be COMPETITIVE, let alone win this game :sigh: .


Tough luck. 

What's funny, this team tried to get Wilkins in free agency. I don't know about him at all, is he any good or what?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He is good. He just cant get time on that team. 

Well an advantage with the injuries for the Wolves. HOPEFULLY we can take advantage. Denver lost by 2 last night. Lets get at it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone think we will see Jones on the floor tonight?


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Agent K said:


> Tough luck.
> 
> What's funny, this team tried to get Wilkins in free agency. I don't know about him at all, is he any good or what?


Damien hasn't been that great this year....in fact, I kind of wish they'd let him to Minny. He can't shoot, & because he has limited minutes, he hasn't done much thus far. I like him best as insurance if Radman/Rashard get injured, otherwise I prefer him warming the bench. & he's a SG/SF, not a SG/SF/PG, so hopefully it doesn't come to a point that he is playing point.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey guys im excited to head out to the Wolves game right now. I will let you guys know how I felt about the game when I get back.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

You T-Wolves fans ought to be feeling good about this game. As noted above, the Sonics are lacking point guards with Luke and FLip likelyout for the night. At least if Ray plays the point and Wilkins plays SG, we will have some more hustle and defense than usual at guard with Wilkins in there.

This game may come down to whose bench plays better and which team makes their free throws.

G-Force


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hopefully they can take advantage of the injuries...kg needs to get going fast to get us out to an early lead


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*STARTING LINEUPS*
*seattle  minnesota*
pg-ronald "flip" murray marko jaric
sg-ray allen trenton hassell
sf-rashard lewis wally szczerbiak
pf-reggie evans kevin garnett
c-vitaly potopenko eddie griffin :banana: 

nice to see kandi out lol and eddie in...lewis could be giving us trouble with wally on him


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg with an early block as they were saying he isnt a great shotblocker..then griffin blocks it


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg playing with some serious emotion this game...griffin looking good in his start...easy layin from kg and a nice post move...14-8 wolves


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Sonics lost. The game is done.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

great 1st quarter
30-15 wolves
kg has 10 pts 6 boards and 2 assists
eddie has 7 pts and 4 rebounds

we are shutting down allen and lewis..kg on lewis not wally.lewis is 1-3 allen 2-7


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

myELFboy said:


> Sonics lost. The game is done.


ha, not so confident? well u r shooting 30% to our 54


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> ha, not so confident? well u r shooting 30% to our 54


yeah, the Sonics can't defend & 7 TO's in the first. They look horrific. They can't come back from this deficit, believe me, I've watched them enough to determine when a game is lost....this one is over.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

What the heck got into KG? Seven field goal attempts in the first quarter? I have been practically begging him to shoot more, and now he finally does. 

:curse:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah i know it..i guess kg had to take kandis 1st quarter role lol...
38-17
mccants hits a 3..hes looking good tonight with 6 points


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

not a good job at the end...up 21 they cut it to 10..51-41 at the half
kg looking for that triple double again 12 pts 7 boards 5 assists
wally with 12 and eddie has 7 pts 6 boards 3 blocks
allen with 9 and lewis and evans have 7 for seattle


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Sonics are playing horrible, yet they are somehow within 10. I don't know if I should feel good or bad about that....

Flip is being a ballhog....1-8. Ray is 4-9 & needs more touches, as does Rashard. If we had better ball movement, & not errant passes, we might not have had such an UGLY first qtr. Typical Sonics though, something is always wrong.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sonics were missing really easy shots...and turning the ball over...thats all now that they cut down their tos and forced the wolves to make some they are pulling closer (10-8 int he turnovers minny winning) also kg has been really pumpin up on the offensive glass this year...usually he gets about 1 or 2 a game he has 3 at the half and against phx he had 7


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

ehh...skita is in becuz of the low depth at forward right now...madsen, kg, eddie, skita and jones.... could get ugly here....eddie and kg both resting..up 15 with 1:09 left in the 3rd


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we needed some baskets...kg gets a slam a steal wally with a layup and a huge 3...87-72 wolves with 7 minutes left


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

fortson just gets ejected


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg fouls out with about 4:30 left...dont let this get us down....keep scoring and playing good d plz...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wally with one nasty slam!...suprising from him...102 87 as wally has 30 pts to go with 5 assists


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wally is simply dominating the Sonics.

GO WOLVES GO!


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

well, congrats....you guys played a helluva lot better than the Supes did. I said before the season that if the Sonics completely blow, I'm pulling for the Wolves to win the division. I don't see how Seattle can win the division, they just can't play defense & have too many holes.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Hey guys im excited to head out to the Wolves game right now. I will let you guys know how I felt about the game when I get back.


Can't wait to hear your postgame comments :biggrin:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I will let you guys know my post game commments after I get back from my dentist apppointment... :curse:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Okay, I am here and ready to let you guys hear my thoughts. BTW, NO Cavities!!!! Anyways. Tremendous games by KG, Wally, Jaric, and Griffin. Okay performance by McCants too, just forcing a lot of shots and not really getting calls when he should. This game just goes to show what Griffin can do when given minutes.. Now we know what he is capable of doing with a starting role. It says 4 blocks in the box score, but wow did it seem like he had more. It was like 4 blocks in the 1st quarter alone. Moss_is_1, Griffy's jumper was really nice today.. I think this game just showed me that we should go ahead and trade Kandi and Huddy. Huddy played terrible. His handles were horendous. Shot selection was horendous.
Wally should be an all-star. He is scoring in so many different ways its unreal. He is unselfish. But for the first time as a wolves fan have I ever felt somewhat confortable when Wally put the ball on the floor. He had his turnovers, but he was also forcing turnovers. His jump shot was awsome as usual. He got off to a slow start and still managed to drop 30. One dunk at the end was just amazing. I told my brother after that, Wally can slam it on people in real life, not just NBA2K6. 
KG played well. I guess I expect so much from him, when realisticly he is not going to get as many touches with guys like Wally and Griffin are playing well. He and Griffin had a tremendous 1st quarter. Just for the simple fact that everytime they got the ball under the hoop, they would get fouled. 
Jaric played the role I expected from him. His handles looked really shaky, but that is what Flip Murray can do to you. He was leading the break and getting everyone involved though. His game really compliments Wally's. They are tremendous together.
Hassell trying to score a lot is not good. He forces a lot of shots. Travels. Just stop please man. Stick to defense.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Good post. You have covered all of my thoughts regarding the last night's game. 

I'm getting sick of seeing Trenton do his moves that are not his specialty. He wasn't signed to become more offensive player. He is supposed to do when he is here, play an excellent defense and put pressures on great players.

Wally, what would I say? Besides his medicore defense, he did outstanding. He has became more aggressive and get involved more. He shoots much better and be in his own mold again. This could be his best year ever.

Griff- I know he can burst out into a better player if he gets more minutes. Look at this, he did what he should be more than his average playing time of 19 minutes, more likely less than 19 prior to last night.


Off to Orlando for the last game of 2005. Then to Miami. Should be an interesting Floridian trip.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Im showing support to Griffy with my new Avatar. 

Wally's defense has not been bad as of late. It is mediocre. He is getting KG involved when needed to.


----------

